# you guys will love this



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks to the oreo chocolate chip cookie thread by ekengland07 i figured id post up the monstrositys that i have created.

ok well a few weeks ago i got the great idea to have a bunch of people over and have a pizza party, but not a normal pizza party i was going to try to make the most rediculous pizza i could think of. Well here is what i came up with.....

this is a bacon mcpizza:



















I bought TONS of everything off the mcdonalds dollar menu and they just went straight onto the pizza. burgers, chicken sandwitches, chicken nuggets, fries, you name it. Oh yeah and what isnt better with bacon on top?

And i know what your going to ask and no nobody died. And yes it was actually suprisingly delicious.

Everyone that i had over had so much fun that they were begging me to have another one. So two weeks later was pizza night #2. For this one we were up to almost 15 people coming so i knew i needed to make a few more pizzas than last time and this time they were all going to be different. Here is the aftermath:

Corndog Cheddar Bacon pizza:



















Mighty Taco pizza:
i think mighty taco is only in upstate new york so you have probably never heard of them but they are by far the best place to get tacos around here.



















Chineese pizza:










BBQ chicken bacon pizza:










BBQ pulled pork pizza:










Together:










The general consensus was that the corn dog cheddar bacon pizza was the best.

It looks like pizza party #3 will be happening next week and i already have some CRAZY ideas so watch the thread for updates and let me know what you think.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

What no Buffalo wings Pizza?:madgrin:
Great job bro!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mike I am coming for Pizza #3


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Holy crap! I can feel the compression building just looking at some of those.

I hope you have more than one bathroom izza:


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What no Buffalo wings Pizza?:madgrin:
> Great job bro!


damnit tony you ruined the suprise haha. there will be a boneless buffalo wing pizza coming up


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like you have watched the "Epic meal time" channel on Youtube; they did the same! They do all kind of overly-excessive meals, fun to watch!

Local guys also, from Montreal, Quebec!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

haha actually i have seen epic meal time. Unforunatley i dont have the culinary skills to match up to that and i dont know if ill be doing anything besides pizzas. I loved the slaughterhouse christmas episode


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

My heart just stopped for 11 seconds......I counted.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mike91LX said:


> damnit tony you ruined the suprise haha. there will be a boneless buffalo wing pizza coming up


Can hardly wait i love buffalo wings!
Its the only thing i eat when i visit my buddy Mike!
He lives just outside Buffalo big Bills fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!:beerchug:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Insane and I love it! You have truly proven that if you slather anything in cheese and bacon and bake it then it will be wonderful!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe it's too similar to the BBQ chicken pizza, but I'm thinking Kentucky Greg's (in Depew) beef brisket with their coleslaw on the bottom.

You could make a Ted's hot dog & onion ring pizza...

For desert, Fowler's sponge candy on pizza dough with maybe some powdered sugar on top... Drool.

Go Bills!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

szyzk said:


> You could make a Ted's hot dog & onion ring pizza...
> 
> For desert, Fowler's sponge candy on pizza dough with maybe some powdered sugar on top... Drool.
> 
> Go Bills!


damn you guys are good, thats another 2 pizzas that were making next time, well technicly were making a crazy desert pizza but were not sure exactly whats going in it yet, but the teds/onion/rings/fries pizza was in the works


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

mike91LX said:


> damn you guys are good, thats another 2 pizzas that were making next time, well technicly were making a crazy desert pizza but were not sure exactly whats going in it yet, but the teds/onion/rings/fries pizza was in the works


I just might have to drive up for that! I'll bring the Loganberry.

You could also hit up Redlinski's to make a pierogi & kielbasa pizza. Instead of sauce use Weber's mustard.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Man, there are some heart stopping pizzas there, but what a great, but I must say, CRAZY IDEA!!!:hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Mike, you win at life.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I love it! Excellent work!

I must send these pics to my dad. He'll have a shit fit. They might get posted to the forum at his Society of Thoracic and Cardiovascular Surgeons.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

I gained 4 pounds just reading this...


----------

